# How much POW before you think about setting your stance back?



## Csweater (Aug 30, 2019)

I am in my second season of snowboarding and I am a little confused on when to set back my snowboard stance. Specifically how much powder would there need to be before you would consider this? I get the board and the type of snow would likely influence this decision. I would imagine 3 to 4 inches of powder would probably not be enough, but 6 to 7 inches would be? I live in Colorado and have a Never Summer Heritage with a decent amount of setback, so I trying to figure when I should considering doing this. Thanks ahead of time for any wisdom you can drop on this.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I ride a camber true twin and it's fine centered in less than a foot of snow. It's also fun to set it back 2cm (one set of holes) even on groomers, so if I'm riding it on a powder day I'll do that.

CRC boards like Never Summer makes feel a little strange when you set them back because that center rocker is now forward between your feet. In powder that's fine and it's not bad on groomers, but I'm not likely to set a board like that back until it's deep.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

full camber boards i set all the way back, crc on ref, with already setback powder boards i sometimes have to move the stance forward when its really deep


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Add a directional board to your quiver, you won’t go wrong


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I usually don't mess with it until I feel like I'm leaning back more than I want to for float. If it's a powder day and your back leg is burning, set the stance back a bit.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I think this will be a personal preference thing. I took my 156cm "The Greats' out and set both bindings back only 1 notch thinking it was about 10cm. Turned out to be 45cm and I had to stop twice due to rear leg burn, this after riding pretty much every day for 4 weeks. Put bindings way back and had no problem for rest of the day. Also with the Sushi in powder I just put both way back as I find its less of a punish on my legs if they are closer together and set back. Normally I am wide and neutral.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ohm man... inches, feet... too tired to calculate ? .
Ankle to shin deep, no additional setback; Knee to thigh deep: all the way back on NS Lady West 156 (that's where it's set-up anyway), 1 insert back on Jones Flagship 154 (big nose). Reference on Jones Hovercraft 150 (big nose AND wide). Really depends on the board shape.

But it depends on type of snow, too. The >2feet "not yet heavy but not really super cold and fluffy" is where the struggle is. Once it's heavy, you'll quickly ride on top as it's dense and lifts you with some speed. If it's super light cold fluff, you easily glide through the clouds (even my tiny 145 Volkl was fun in such fluff). It's the inbetween snow which asks for the extra lift (or extra speed; waxing is your friend on such days, too)


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

On my rocker boards, I find that I dont have to and keep the front foot on the front insert pack. If it’s so deep that I would consider setback, I’d get the swallow tail out (and I’m still all the way forward). On directional RCR, I tend to find the sweet spot, which is usually setback anyway since the tip has more rocker than the tail and leave it be for all conditions. Cambered twin and I’ll have to set it back, but it would seem unlikely that I would ride that board in a day that justifies set back. 

So, you need a quiver so that you don’t have to go moving your bindings around


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I just change out boards. If its kind of deep 14-24", hop on the Amplid Creamer 163, if its really deep 24-36+", on to the Charlie Slasher 164.  Btw when its really deep, no amount of re-setting the bindings is going to work...so why bother. Btw its faster to change out boards than to move bindings.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I am lazy to mess with my setting but then again the deepest I have ridden is about maybe 12 inches. Steeper runs and faster speed helps a lot interns of keeping my board afloat.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I just change out boards. If its kind of deep 14-24", hop on the Amplid Creamer 163, if its really deep 24-36+", on to the Charlie Slasher 164. Btw when its really deep, no amount of re-setting the bindings is going to work...so why bother. Btw its faster to change out boards than to move bindings.


Slamming bindings back is a great way to get more powder performance out of your board. However, I also recommend having multiple powder boards if possible. I use a 151 Slush Slasher on the lighter days, and a 166 Tailgunner on the deep days. The 151 could probably struggle through deep powder, but the 166 floats the deeps effortlessly. 166 is a little much for days I'm smashing left over tree stashes. No amount of binding adjustment is going to make those boards ride like each other.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

On the flagship, the rocker and the spoon in the nose mean you don't have to setback in powder at all (ref stance already somewhat setback also). I love that floppy nose. Board surface area appropriate for bodyweight is definitely important here.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I just change out boards. If its kind of deep 14-24", hop on the Amplid Creamer 163, if its really deep 24-36+", on to the Charlie Slasher 164. Btw when its really deep, no amount of re-setting the bindings is going to work...so why bother. Btw its faster to change out boards than to move bindings.


Not if the bindings are EST!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Get a real powder board and you won't have to worry about that. I've never set bindings back ever


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Top 5 Reasons the Corona Virus is Awesome for Core Riders: 

5. You can catch a 16 inch Saturday at Wolf Creek without a Goddamn Texan in sight.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I change nothing. Mine are all mostly camber boards and are all setup at reference (or wider based on ref). I have a couple boards setback about 2cm from ref (Archetype and Flight Attendant split), but they stay always like that...

So yeah... what he ^ said. Get a powder board.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

F1EA said:


> I change nothing. Mine are all mostly camber boards and are all setup at reference (or wider based on ref). I have a couple boards setback about 2cm from ref (Archetype and Flight Attendant split), but they stay always like that...
> 
> So yeah... what he ^ said. Get a powder board.


Yep, don't think setting this back would be a good idea! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

smellysell said:


> Yep, don't think setting this back would be a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hello Whitefish, the most underrated mountain in the country.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Well hello Whitefish, the most underrated mountain in the country.


I'd say Bridger, but Big Mountain is rad. Have three days there I haven't used yet, really need to get over there. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Not if the bindings are EST!


I posted this elsewhere, but it's appropriate here. I just put EST bindings on my Burton Flight Attendant 152. With my 20" stance it means my front binding is only 0.5 inches away from the furthest back location it can go. I would have much more room had I installed non-EST bindings.

IOW, Burton EST bindings on this Burton board is a lot more restrictive than any other binding would be in terms of set back.

However, I just bought a separate powder board anyway, so I'm not overly worried.




F1EA said:


> I change nothing. Mine are all mostly camber boards and are all setup at reference (or wider based on ref). I have a couple boards setback about 2cm from ref (Archetype and Flight Attendant split), but they stay always like that...
> 
> So yeah... what he ^ said. Get a powder board.


So, how come you set back the Archetype and Flight Attendant? Not enough float? I found my Flight Attendant 152 floats pretty well in powder but could do a bit better. How long is your FA? Do you notice any discernible disadvantage 2 cm back?

I set my previous super long old school free ride board 1" back because I found it floated noticeably better even with just that 1". Any more than that and I found it felt really weird on hard pack, so my solution was just to get a new board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Eug said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but it's appropriate here. I just put EST bindings on my Burton Flight Attendant 152. With my 20" stance it means my front binding is only 0.5 inches away from the furthest back location it can go. I would have much more room had I installed non-EST bindings.
> 
> IOW, Burton EST bindings on this Burton board is a lot more restrictive than any other binding would be in terms of set back.
> 
> ...


They both float fine, but feel too twin for me. I like the surfboard feeling and I want to be able to ride pow on any board any time.
Absolutely zero loss by setting it back and keeping it setback for any condition; on the contrary, nothing but improvement for me. Camber boards have no real issues with adding setback, they remain pretty consistent. Boards with rocker in the middle it's a bit more complicated...

I had an Endeavor Live 159 dir twin which I also setback 1 insert set. My other boards have enough default setback so I'm fine just adjusting stance width on them.

FA is a 163. Archetype 158. I'm about 180 lbs with US10.5 boots.
The FA is a split and feels really big.... it's fine for what I use it for, but I'll be damned if I had to ride chopped out trees on it.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

Just for reference:

Rossignol Sushi 144 at reference set back vs. Burton Flight Attendant 152 at reference set back.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't move my bindings, I change my board. Get yourself a nice directional board, maybe even a dedicated pow board.


----------

